# Has anybody been riding?



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

There's the smell of wet ash this morning in the SFV. I got a bad case of cabin fever here. Is there anywhere in SoCal where the air is clean?


----------



## PJB (Apr 1, 2006)

My nose must be really jacked up, because can't smell it. I'm in the middle of a decent cross season and can't afford not to train. I know everybody says it's bad out there, but I remember racing MTB and riding in a dust cloud what semed like forever. If there was a layer of ash all over everything and I was blowing crap out out my nose and my throat was raspy I would not ride.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

No riding, no running, since last Sunday...nada. Now I feel so sluggish just milling around. Boy, I feel lazy.
Heck, I might just do the Halloween ride tonight in Highland Park.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

did my first ride today since the fires--about 3 hours through the Santa Monica Mountains. The air by the coast wasn't bad--nice onshore winds and actually pretty foggy. Into the mountains you could smell the smoke in the air--wasn't too bad, though it looked from the ridgeline like the valley was pretty choked with dirty air. 

One thing-the roads are a real mess. Lots of debris from the winds-even had to jump a downed powerline on Latigo (I don't think it was live, but hopped it anyway). There is a lot of loose dirt in the corners, so be careful on descents. Lots of Caltrans vehicles out on cleanup duty.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> There's the smell of wet ash this morning in the SFV. I got a bad case of cabin fever here. Is there anywhere in SoCal where the air is clean?


not here, neighbor. My last ride was commuting on Tuesday. I won't dare go out in this and suck up all the crap in the air. It's making me crazy but I'd rather spin at the gym with circulating a/c. Or along the coast may be the only safe bet.

Ridazz tonight?!
http://midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=610
(smoke sleeps at night y'know)


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Hells no. Rode 5 blocks to get a haircut and i'm still wheezing.

I'll be at the AidsLifecyle training ride kickoff in GP tomorrow though. Hopefully the breezes will have blown everything East.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

il sogno said:


> There's the smell of wet ash this morning in the SFV. I got a bad case of cabin fever here. Is there anywhere in SoCal where the air is clean?


was out a few days ago at teh rose bowl. Not any worse than the august air really. 
Saw a deer on the hill west of RB


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

and not worse than the Tour of Redlands on any given year--just train like you're getting ready for Beijing 08...


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Still pretty bad out here in Orange County.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

endo verendo said:


> Hells no. Rode 5 blocks to get a haircut and i'm still wheezing.
> 
> I'll be at the AidsLifecyle training ride kickoff in GP tomorrow though. Hopefully the breezes will have blown everything East.


I walked to the post office and back today. A total of one mile. I kept my pace down so I wouldn't wheeze. Still had a bit of a cough later tho.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

no; mostly treadmill and spinner inside in the gym
at work. SFV/Burbank no arfing way.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

*maybe saturday?*

Last time I rode was Monday afternoon, laps around the Rose Bowl. I'm hoping things clear up tomorrow for the Montrose ride.. haven't missed this many days of training in years.


----------



## airastro (Jun 30, 2006)

I rode 35 miles Thurs morning and 40 on Fri morning around the west side of the SFV. Really wasnt too bad


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I did the Hallowwen ride last night from Highland Park through downtown LA with several hundred riders. Air quality was good. By the time I rode back home it was 1am.


----------



## jarhead-usmc (Aug 22, 2005)

Was thinking of riding this morning, even though our team training ride has been canceled for today and tomorrow.... But the air here in Orange County is still not that great.... So its another trainer day for me.....


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

gonna ride today since it rained a little.. looks clear air looks fresh?


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Rode San Diego coast this AM - air was fine, breeze off the ocean, couple of times almost rained. Inland, air's still pretty bad.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

In San Diego, rode 4 hours yesterday and 4 hours today along the coast. Lungs feel fine


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

I haven't been. Someone told me that running outside for 30 min was equivalent to smoking 3 cigarettes. Not a scientific source, but scary nonetheless.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I got out for about 40 today. Started in Brentwood and headed down the coast to Manhattan Beach and back. It was my first ride since the fires. Was wheezing a bit tonight but that may not be all that uncommon for me. I don't think I would have gone if I lived inland or in the valley.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm gonna ride tomorrow - Sunday. The air looks like it's getting a lot better.


----------



## jarhead-usmc (Aug 22, 2005)

I went out for 50 miles this morning through Newport Beach and Huntington.... The coast wasn't bad, but going inland the smoke is still there..... Didn't see too many riders out.....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Depending on where you are the air this weekend hasn't been different than any typical summer day here.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> Depending on where you are the air this weekend hasn't been different than any typical summer day here.


yeah just another 90 degree October day in the valley 

brrrr..... where's my scarf?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I rode in the west San Fernando Valley today. The air was a little dirty but really not so bad.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I rode my constant into work this morning and I look forward to riding back home this evening from Hollywood to Echo Park.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Irvine*

Long Beach to Newport Beach, inland and around the El Toro MCAS (once upon a time) and back. There are a number of spots along Portola and Irvine Blvd. where the fire touched down including one place at the top of the Hicks Creek MUT. Yesterday there was a column of smoke visible up in Santiago Canyon; today none. Hazy, but today I didn't ingest anything any worse than yesterday's pH 9.0 shower. During the ride, the thought occurred that I used to ride a lot in the seventies and early eighties in the Ontario/Upland area when the smog was so thick one couldn't see Ontario Peak. If that didn't kill me (yet), then my chances of being eventually thumped by a fellow SoCal driver increase exponentially....
I enjoyed the bit of rain....
I was nearly the only maroon riding around in the area alongside the handful of joggers....


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

I rode 37 miles yesterday and around 20 today. The southern part of Santa Clarita isn't too bad. Canyon Country still smells burned.


----------



## jsigone (Oct 21, 2005)

rode the newly opened road from San Marcos to San Elijo hills. Has about a 2 mile climb from either side to the ridge line and 7-8% grade on the San Marcos side and 6.5-7% grade from the San Elijo side. Great hill for repeats. I'm going to intergrate it into more of my rides. Bombing down the SM side I got the new bike to 58mph, roads are super smooth and FAST!!!


----------

